# Wedding Dresses



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi All

I recently found out that it can take anywhere between 4 - 6 months from the time you choose and order your dress to the time you receive it!! 
I'm due to get married early next year and so now need to get my act together and start the hunt for 'the' dress.

I was wondering if anyone knows any wedding dress stores in Dubai that do fitting consultations?
I've found the wedding shop, which seems to be quite good but can't seem to find any more. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

aaawww 

(sorry I have no actual advice for you )


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> aaawww
> 
> (sorry I have no actual advice for you )


hahaha oh Man!!


----------



## glodny_krolik (Dec 31, 2008)

Check yebab.com though the English language link is not working. You can at least use the Google Site Translator to browse through it and find what you are looking for.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Jun 8, 2011)

Have you tried Brides by Demetrios in Deira? I use to manage one of there stores in the US. They have many on the rack to try and then you will order a brand new one. They will even make special changes for you if you give them enough time!


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

snickerdoodle said:


> Have you tried Brides by Demetrios in Deira? I use to manage one of there stores in the US. They have many on the rack to try and then you will order a brand new one. They will even make special changes for you if you give them enough time!


Brilliant! thanks, I'll check them out.


----------

